# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Anti-semitism against Trump is on the rise

## enhanced_deficit

This came up in another discussion on Justice move against White nationalist groups but this phenomenon is a separate topic in itself.





> *DOJ goes after Aryan Brotherhood*


 


> Not surprised that AG William Barr & chief executive Donald J. Trump hate whitey.



This kind of language does not help.


Developments in recent reports like below could be more plausible  explanation  for Trump decision to go after this group.  Anti-semitism  against Trump  has been on the rise and  White Nationalists, Aryan   Brotherhood etc seem to have been subscribing to  some very extreme  anti-semitic conspiracy theories against Trump and MAGA team. There  was  some discussion on this phenomenon in media after alleged  PA Synagogue  shooter Robert Bowers' social media posts surfaced.





> *Pittsburgh Synagogue Shooting – The Deadliest Attack on America’s Jews*
> 
>    by Akarsh Shekhar June 7, 2019
> 
>  On October 27, 2018, as Shabbat morning services were being held at the *Tree of Life/L’Simcha Congregation* in the *Squirrel Hill* neighbourhood of *Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*, *Robert Gregory Bowers*    arrived at the venue with an AR-15 style automatic rifle and three    Glock .357 SIG handguns, and unleashed a hail of bullets on the Jewish    devotees present over there. Eleven innocent lives were lost and seven    people (including Bowers) were injured.
> 
>     The perpetrator of the Pittsburgh Synagogue Shooting, 46 year old    Bowers was taken into custody and charged with a total of 63 different    federal crimes. Some of those 63 were crimes deemed fit for capital    punishment. On top of that, the state of Pennsylvania charged him with    36 state crimes. Shockingly enough, Bow ers has brazenly pleaded not    guilty.
> 
>     Prior to carrying out the Pittsburgh Synagogue Shooting, Bowers had    posted vile and vitriolic anti-Semitic on the social network, *Gab*. He had specifically targeted the *Hebrew Immigrant Aid Society (HIAS)* which featured Tree of Life and *Dor Hadash*    as supporting participants. Shortly before the attack, Bowers posted   on  Gab, referring to Central American migrant caravans and immigrants.   He  said: “_HIAS likes to bring invaders in, that kill our people. I    can’t sit by and watch my people get slaughtered. Screw your optics, I    am going in._”
> ...


jpost.com/Israel-News/Anti-Trump-antisemitism-The-link-between-Pittsburgh-and-Poway-588071






> https://heavy.com/news/2018/10/rober...ican-democrat/







> From  Drudge:
> 
> *
> 
> FLOOD OF CONDEMNATIONS OF NYT FOR ANTISEMITIC CARTOON...*



*Congressmen join former ambassador to Israel and journalists in slamming the newspaper.*

              By Seth J. Frantzman     
               April 29, 2019 03:07     
                                                                                                                                                     Condemnations of _The New York Times_ increased over  the  weekend after the paper’s international edition published an   antisemitic cartoon.  The offensive image was of a blind US President   Donald Trump wearing a  yarmulke, being walked by a dog with the face of   Prime Minister Benjamin  Netanyahu and wearing a Star of David collar.   Despite the paper calling  it an “error of judgment” to publish it,   congressmen and Jewish  organizations joined the chorus of outrage.
US Ambassador to  Germany Richard Grenell called the cartoon   “despicable,” and the  American Jewish Committee said it was “naked   antisemitism.” 





Ironically, pre-election critics had accused Trump of igniting  anti-semitic conspiracy theories and cultivating racial tensions with  his birtherism movement. Very dramatic shift in views about MAGA among White  Nationalists in just couple of years. 



Trump: If Sheldon Adelson Backs Rubio "He'll Have Total Control" Over Him

Trump tweets image depicting Clinton, cash and the Star of David



> This is a tweet:
> 
> 
> this is a retweet:



*Trump condemns ‘racism, bigotry and white supremacy’*

----------


## Sammy

Anti-white racism is far more on the rise than anti-semitism..

----------


## nikcers

The Democrats stand to benefit the most from branding Trump this way since they are trying to campaign for whites with their front runner who has a past of saying stuff that some people think is racism. It's the reason they put him on Obama's ticket.

----------


## nikcers

Heres the real conspiracy: they are trying to say its poor white people being targeted by reverse engineering racism in order to make them vote against their best interests. Meaning the democrats totally are trying their best to hack the white vote by tricking them. Don't let my username fool ya either, its like Snickers not the N word. I am one of the people they are targeting with their outreach to get people to vote democrat.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> This came up in another discussion on Justice move against White nationalist groups but this phenomenon is a separate topic in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of language does not help.
> ...


This cartoon not anti-semitism so this is straight political censorship.  It merely says Trump is being influenced by Netanyahu, which is legitimate political speech.  But now any mention of Israel in a negative light is anti-semitism.  This country is $#@!ed.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Don't let my username fool ya either, its like Snickers not the N word.


I always thought of it as "Knickers".

----------


## nikcers

> I always thought of it as "Knickers".


Like those golfing pants no, I just made this username up when I was 9 years old and liked the candy a lot lol

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Anti-white racism is far more on the rise than anti-semitism..


Curious, do you view steps like these as part of 'anti-white racism' also?




> *DOJ goes after Aryan Brotherhood 				*






> The Democrats stand to benefit the most from *branding Trump this way* since they are trying to campaign for whites with their front runner who has a past of saying stuff that some people think is racism. It's the reason they put him on Obama's ticket.


Not sure which branding you meant by 'this way'?  But exact same (multiplied by zillion times) was said about Trump by many more than some people before 2016 elections.

----------


## Sammy

> Curious, do you view steps like these as part of 'anti-white racism' also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure which branding you meant by 'this way'?  But exact same (multiplied by zillion times) was said about Trump by many more than some people before 2016 elections.


Did you know that Barr is jewish? I don't see the Aryan Brotherhood as the biggest problem...Groups like Black Lives Matter & Antifa are far more dangerous..

----------


## nikcers

> Curious, do you view steps like these as part of 'anti-white racism' also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure which branding you meant by 'this way'?  But exact same (multiplied by zillion times) was said about Trump by many more than some people before 2016 elections.


They want to scare white people into voting for the democrat party by making them think Trump is going after them. I'm talking the left branding every white person a white supremicist and then cracking down on white supremecists and blaming Trump.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Anti-white racism is far more on the rise than anti-semitism..


The lefties are eating their own tail now because the non-white ones are turning against the white ones. Now white feminists don't undertand the struggle of "women of color" and white democrats also now have white privilege. Also 90% of the self-hating white people who want to give everyone else everything for free don't understand what it's like to be in a poor economic situation. A lot of them are already successful and it costs them nothing to think it's okay 60% of the jobs in a company are "diverse" in a city that's 80% white. I've tried getting a government job before and there is literally no way for me to get one because they'll always hire a "diverse" person who has a gpa of 2.00 and half a high school diploma + 2 semesters of community college while my adjusted pale-skinned-reptile qualifications equates to needing seventeen bachelor degrees and more years of experience than years I've been alive.

----------


## nikcers

> The lefties are eating their own tail now because the non-white ones are turning against the white ones. Now white feminists don't undertand the struggle of "women of color" and white democrats also now have white privilege. Also 90% of the self-hating white people who want to give everyone else everything for free don't understand what it's like to be in a poor economic situation. A lot of them are already successful and it costs them nothing to think it's okay 60% of the jobs in a company are "diverse" in a city that's 80% white. I've tried getting a government job before and there is literally no way for me to get one because they'll always hire a "diverse" person who has a gpa of 2.00 and half a high school diploma + 2 semesters of community college while my adjusted pale-skinned-reptile qualifications equates to needing seventeen bachelor degrees and more years of experience than years I've been alive.


My cousin applied multiple times and couldn't get into the magnet school program I went to until he wrote on the application that he was black.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> My cousin applied multiple times and couldn't get into the magnet school program I went to until he wrote on the application that he was black.


Yup, anyone who says otherwise is bull$#@! lying. I've been trying for years to get a good position in a government field I know a lot in, but they just keep hiring these retarded people because the only qualification they need is the color of their skin! Disgusting!!! If you're going to discriminate based on race at least pick someone who is competent FFS!!!

I couldn't get into vocational school AT ALL when I was in high school because all the "diverse" students got to go first. I was an A/B+ student!! and they had C's!!!!!

So instead of learning a trade I went to college to learn a profession, then by the time I graduated my field was already burning on fire when the economy took a poop. Should of just took computer science.

----------


## PAF

> Yup, anyone who says otherwise is bull$#@! lying. I've been trying for years to get a good position in a government field I know a lot in, but they just keep hiring these retarded people because the only qualification they need is the color of their skin! Disgusting!!! If you're going to discriminate based on race at least pick someone who is competent FFS!!!


Oh my. So you want to work for the government instead of reducing its size? And you want competent employees in there so that they can game the system better than they do now?

LOL

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Oh my. So you want to work for the government instead of reducing its size? And you want competent employees in there so that they can game the system better than they do now?
> 
> LOL


The office I want to work in is crucial to the running of the country. It's not some dumb $#@! like the weight and measures division.

----------


## nikcers

> Yup, anyone who says otherwise is bull$#@! lying. I've been trying for years to get a good position in a government field I know a lot in, but they just keep hiring these retarded people because the only qualification they need is the color of their skin! Disgusting!!! If you're going to discriminate based on race at least pick someone who is competent FFS!!!


That same cousin volunteered for the military after 9/11 and went to Afghanistan and saw some corrupt $#@! our country did and never was the same, when he came back he went UA and they put him in jail and gave him dishonorable discharge. Some of the stuff he talked about when he got black out drunk was a lot of the stuff Bradley Manning spoke out about. He refused my couch a few years ago because he preferred to be homeless. I would never work for the government.

----------


## PAF

> The office I want to work in is crucial to the running of the country. It's not some dumb $#@! like the weight and measures committee.



Running the country, or running my affairs?" What government office are you seeking that is "crucial" to the running of the country?

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Running the country, or running my affairs?" What government office are you seeking that is "crucial" to the running of the country?


board of elections

----------


## PAF

> board of elections


That simply requires a petition and ballot access. What is so hard about that?

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> That simply requires a petition and ballot access. What is so hard about that?


what?

----------


## PAF

> what?


How about a link to the requirements in your locale?

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> How about a link to the requirements in your locale?


I literally have zero understanding of what you're talking about. I'm talking about a real job with the office, not being a pollworker who works twice a year.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> This cartoon not anti-semitism so  this is straight political censorship.  It merely says Trump is being  influenced by Netanyahu, which is legitimate political speech.  But now  any mention of Israel in a negative light is anti-semitism.  This  country is $#@!ed.


Yea that cartoon was political but lately there seems to be an effort to censor any criticism of our close ally.

Trump ally Gov. DeSantis signed bill censors criticism of Israel in FL public schools






> They want to scare white people into  voting for the democrat party by making them think Trump is going after  them. I'm talking the left branding every white person a white  supremicist and then cracking down on white supremecists and blaming  Trump.


If I'm reading it right, you're suggesting Dems are playing race card.
If so, do you think MAGA played race card to win 2016 by 'scaring' Whites?   Did you view MAGA's birther movement  'racially motivated'?





> Did you know that Barr is jewish? I don't see the Aryan Brotherhood as the biggest problem...Groups like Black Lives Matter & Antifa are far more dangerous..


Had read in news that Barr like Deputy AJ Rosenstein had Jewish heritage. This had also come up in  'Mexican Judge' bias discussion during Mueller Report release controversy.
Some leaders and supporters of BLM are now allied with MAGA if I recall recent reports correctly.

----------


## nikcers

> Yea that cartoon was political but lately there seems to be an effort to censor any criticism of our close ally.
> 
> Trump ally Gov. DeSantis signed bill censors criticism of Israel in FL public schools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm reading it right, you're suggesting Dems are playing race card.
> ...


Are you talking about Clinton's birther movement? Trump uses his opponents ammo against them, its sort of his style.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Are you talking about Clinton's birther movement? Trump uses his opponents ammo against them, its sort of his style.


No, was referring to pre-2016 election birtherism movement that MAGA had championed openly  and then quickly disowned it after winning election (he used to fund Hillary Clinton, so it's possible he got the idea from her).




> *Swan:* Was birtherism racist?
> *Kushner:* Um, look, I wasn’t really involved in that.
> *Swan:* I know you weren’t! Was it racist?
> *Kushner:* Like I said, I wasn’t involved in that.
> *Swan:* I know you weren’t! Was it racist?
> *Kushner:*  Um, look, I know who the president is, and I have not  seen anything in  him that is racist. So, again, I was not involved in  that.
> *Swan:* Did you wish he didn’t do that?
> *Kushner:* Like I said, I was not involved in that. That was a long time ago.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6807440

----------


## enhanced_deficit

MAGA leadership and communications teams may have to do something to educate such evangelical Christians also.. assuming this WaPo report is not fakenews:


*How anti-Semitic beliefs have taken hold among some evangelical Christians*

*While  Trump calls most Jews disloyal, some American Christians are following  pastors who blame Jews for a long list of the nation’s ills.*


 Steven  Anderson, the firebrand pastor of a Baptist church in Arizona, has  preached online that “the Jews believe that it’s okay for them to steal  from Gentiles.” (AFP/Getty Images) (STRINGER/AFP/Getty Images) 
      By   Julie Zauzmer 
  August 22 

 BENSALEM,  Pa. — As she cleans up the counter where the teenagers at her church’s  Vacation Bible School ate their cookies and yogurt, Luba Yanko complains  about the state of the country. President Trump is trying to act on  Christian values, she believes. But from what she reads online, it seems  that a certain group keeps getting in the way.
 Trump,  she says, “is surrounded by a Zionist environment with completely  different values from Christians. It’s kabbalist. It’s Talmudic values.  Not the word of God.”
 In other words: It’s the Jews’ fault.
 “Why  do we have pro-abortion, pro-LGBTQ values, and we do not have more  freedom to protect our faith? We are persecuted now,” Yanko says about  evangelical Christians like herself. “[Jews] say, ‘We’ve got America. We  control America.’ That’s what I know.”
 It’s an  anti-Semitic viewpoint shared by a number of evangelical Christians  across the country. The relationship between Christians and Jews has  been fraught for almost 2,000 years since the death of Jesus. Today,  with a president who levels accusations about Jews and who encourages  his fans to mistrust the mainstream media, a growing number of  evangelicals are turning to the Internet for information and finding  anti-Jewish beliefs there.

Christians  take their cues for what to think about Jews from many sources. They  include the long history of evangelicals’ support for the state of  Israel and Trump, who this week declared that Jews who vote for  Democrats — meaning more than 70 percent of all Jews in the United  States — are “disloyal.”
 In churches across  America, evangelicals say they don’t believe they can get unbiased facts  from any traditional news outlet that Trump has branded “fake news”  (though many are fans of Fox News). They watch TV networks other than  Fox and read major news websites but don’t trust them. Instead, they  seek news from alternative websites and YouTube videos in which fiery  pastors decry Jewish influence.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/relig...cal-christians







Related

*Trump admin. launches global effort to end criminalization of homosexuality*

Facebook temporarily banned evangelist Franklin Graham from site


*'Pastor of Presidents' and beloved Christian Evangelical leader Billy Graham with US Presidents*


Hillary Clinton praying with Pastor Billy Graham




> (BEGIN AUDIO CLIP, FEBRUARY 1, 1972) 
> 
> *NIXON*:   “Newsweek”  is  totally —  it's all     run by Jews and                          dominated  by   them in  their    editorial pages. The “New York                              Times, the    “Washington Post”, totally Jewish too.  
> 
> *GRAHAM*: And they're the ones   putting out        the pornographic                        stuff. But  this    stranglehold      has got to be broken or this                           country  is  going   to   go down the drain. 
> 
> *NIXON*: Do you believe that? 
> 
> *GRAHAM*: Yes, sir. 
> ...




Trump administration launches global effort to fight anti-semitism



*As David Cohen becomes CIA’s No. 2, Jews appear to have smoother path at security agencies*

                            A number of Jews have  long alleged that  they hit speed bumps in the American security  services, their careers  in some cases temporarily obstructed over  security clearance questions.

                                                                                                                                                            By                                                                                  Ron Kampeas                                                                                                                                                                                                               Feb. 18, 2015 

                                                                                                                                                                    David Cohen, the new second-in-command at the CIA.                                                                                                       Photo by Bloomberg                                              

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             JTA - David Cohen's  path to second in command at the  Central Intelligence Agency is, in  many respects, a typical one in  Washington.                                                   
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         A seasoned Ivy League lawyer who began his career  defending the right  of religious groups to display menorahs on  government property, Cohen  was the Obama administration's top Iran  sanctions official as the  Treasury Department's undersecretary for  terrorism and financial  intelligence.                                                  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         But in other respects, the 51-year-old Cohen's ascent to deputy  director is less typical.                                                   
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         A number of Jews have long alleged that they hit  speed bumps in the  American security services, their careers in some  cases temporarily  obstructed over security clearance questions. For  others, accusations  of espionage based on ties to Israel, however  remote, have driven them  from their jobs following home raids and  round-the-clock surveillance.                                                   
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Two federal employees - Adam Ciralsky, a CIA lawyer  who was  investigated in 1999, and David Tenenbaum, a civilian army  engineer  whose home was raided by the FBI in 1997 - uncovered evidence  that they  were targeted because they were Jewish.                                                   
haaretz.com/jewish-world/...medium=twitter

----------

